# NPAPI plugins deprecated



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

When I loaded TCF this morning I got a browser warning that the site uses a plugin that will not work in a coming version of the browser.

Chrome running on Win 7.

The warning message linked to this info page:
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/6213033



> *NPAPI support has ended*
> In the past, many plugins were developed using an older system called NPAPI. Today fewer sites are using NPAPI plugins and they can sometimes cause security risks on websites.
> 
> To make browsing with Chrome safer, faster, and more stable, were ending support for NPAPI plugins with Chrome version 42.
> ...


Honestly I don't know whether this error can be caused by ads as opposed to the site content.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> When I loaded TCF this morning I got a browser warning that the site uses a plugin that will not work in a coming version of the browser.
> 
> Chrome running on Win 7.
> 
> ...


What version of Chrome are you running? Just pick About Google Chrome in the C&C menu. Chrome Version 43.0.2357.124 is the latest, 09 Jun 2015, stable channel release for Windows, Linux, and Mac. I'm using this release on Linux and Windows. With Windows, if you click on that menu entry it will give you a button you can click to update.

From that site... "NPAPI plugins don't work on Chrome version 42 and higher"

So I'm guessing you are running an ancient version of Chrome? I haven't seen that warning on Linux or Windows when accessing TCF.

[edit] I have no idea what plugin it might be referring to. Maybe you are correct thinking it is an ad? I have Adblock Plus enabled in Chrome on all my boxes when I view TCF.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Chrome version 43.0.2357.124 m

My first assumption was Flash but the page indicates that Chrome's Flash is OK. There's a flag to enable NPAPI support that goes away with Version 45 (mine is in the default disabled state).

I've only seen the warning once (today) and can't easily replicate it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just checked chrome://flags and no NPAPI option. A quick google reveals this support was completely removed from linux versions of chrome in version 35 (released 19May2014). Explains why my browser isn't throwing up a warning. I've been using this site without any noticeable problems so it can't be too important.

This morning, after my post above, my linux boxes got bumped up to 43.0.2357.125, not that it makes any difference.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Try chrome://flags/#enable-npapi (it takes you to the flag; it doesn't enable it). This is in the current version.

EDIT: Looks like it's in Mac & Windows only.


----------

